# University of Notre Dame  Basilica of the Sacred Heart



## CaboWabo (Oct 29, 2011)

Here are 4 photos using a Nikon D50 3 shots 2-0+2 then using photomatix and CS3 photoshop , I wanna learn and get better so I am posting to get some feedback thanks for everyone adding in , I am newbie so I am willing to learn more and go back and try again


----------



## Assassin (Oct 29, 2011)

These are really very well done (on my iPhone at least), one comment though, a great great pity you didn't use a wider lens... You used the D50? That has a 1.5 cropped sensor, so you would have had to use an ultra wide lens.... They're nice all the same... Well done...


----------



## CaboWabo (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks I am going to get a differnt Nikon soon and go back there only a few hrs from there


----------



## myshkin (Oct 29, 2011)

I like these although I find it hard to critique on this site with the size limits. 

The composition feels a little odd for me. The ground is missing in almost all the shots. In places like this I find it important to pay attention to symmetry. The builders of these churches really focused on that 

They look very clean and sharp. Does almost have a topaz feel to them


----------



## CaboWabo (Oct 29, 2011)

You can see bigger ones here Flickr: DigitalDremz's Photostream . Now I posted I plan on taken all criticism and going back and trying again . These were a bit rush people were coming in for evening rosary so I was a bit a hurry not a excuse just what happen


----------



## SlickSalmon (Oct 29, 2011)

The post-processing is beautiful.


----------



## mommy-medic (Oct 29, 2011)

Nailed it! I love em!


----------



## joealcantar (Oct 29, 2011)

Looks like a beautiful place, I also agree that I wish you had a wider lens for the shots.  Thanks for sharing. 
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## mishele (Oct 29, 2011)

#1 is my fav. all the way!! I like the darkness of it.


----------



## CaboWabo (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks for all the positive feedback I will be traveling out there in the a few weeks with a wider lens and trying again .


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Oct 30, 2011)

I like all shots except #2. It seems too cartoon-ish for me. Maybe adding some contrast or sharpening would help. Others are really nice.


----------



## CaboWabo (Oct 30, 2011)

Here is #2 with more saturation


----------



## SlickSalmon (Oct 30, 2011)

Careful.  With HDR, always correct the contrast before you turn up the saturation, or you'll end up with a cartoon.


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Oct 30, 2011)

CaboWabo said:


> Here is #2 with more saturation



Looks better.


----------



## CaboWabo (Oct 30, 2011)

As I said thanks for all the feedback and I will take what has been said and try to implement into the rest of my photos


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Oct 31, 2011)

It's been addressed, but you definitely needed to shoot a much wider lense here. 

Beautiful place to shoot. Church interiors + HDR = gold


----------

